# Strange Question- Poop and other photos?



## NoisyCottage (Aug 14, 2009)

I know this is weird but as a new hedgehog owner, I rely on books and forums and the internet to learn all I can and though there are tons of pictures of healthy and unhealthy hedgehogs, there are a few things that would be helpful for a new hedgehog owner to reference. The post by Nancy of the Scoop on Poop is awesome  but pictures would be great too.
Since food and diet will change the hedgies poos, perhaps some photos to show a range of healthy poop.
Also, vomit-- what does it look like? Diarrhea- what does it look like- Chester poos and pees close together sometimes and it makes the poo all wet how do I know whether he has done this or whether he is having diarrhea? How about the smearing it all around while they run around?
How do I know whether his poo is the right color. Is there a range? Are they softer some times and harder the next the time? He seems to have a range- mostly the toothpaste consistency but sometimes it is more loose but they all harden up and go dark.
I guess I am a fan of the Idiot's Guide to book series and one with everything you do and don't want to know about hedgehogs would be awesome since I would be able to say "Oh he is fine, it says here this is the range." or "OMG, I have to call the vet right now."
Does anyone have recommendations with this? I feel silly asking for poop pictures but I also know that having a reference would be so helpful. I admit to taking a few pictures in case this post is picked up and people share-- so I can compare and make sure his are fine.
Also, there is a post on here from me about the possibly vomit/not liking his food and pictures would be great reference so I can say "oh, that is this and he is fine." 
I guess a guide for the nervous hedgehog owner would be so great. This board is so fantastic and I feel so wealthy with all these amazing hedgie owners ready to assist and support and I can't tell you how much it means to me to have that.
We had a sick chicken recently and finding out how important poo appearance is in most animals has made me hyper conscious about what does and does not come out of my hedgehog (this includes vomit and stuff).


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

okay... well... here's an "action shot" 
[attachment=0:1k6908ge]satin 1.5 birthday poop 9-26-08 r.jpg[/attachment:1k6908ge]


----------



## NoisyCottage (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you-- actually that helps- Chester's look like that too so yay! He is healthy LOL.
I am such a visual person I go for the cook books with big photos too so I can really see what it is supposed to look like-- not that I mean to mix hedgehog poop and cooking :shock: :lol: I just mean that it helps when you are a nervous anything to have a how to guide with photos to refer to especially in those nervous moments.


----------

